# Toyota AD 850 Driver file



## AnamosaShangrila (Mar 22, 2009)

Helllo my name is matt and I have a business in EASTERN IOWA and i sell MUSIC tees and Movie tees..I also have a friend that is starting up in the MUSIC INDUSTRY. Me and him have purchased a TOYOTA AD 850, but didn't realize were it didn't come without any software..Now it did come with this cable that that plugs into the backof the Embroidery machine and then to the DESKTOP computer with and ETHERNET cable !! Where can we find SOFTWARE !!! HELP

MATT 
u can call too 319-821-0114


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Contact Pantagrams and they should be able to help you.
They are Toyota distributors.


----------



## Ayah (Jun 21, 2009)

hi

i have tried the link to Pantagrams it send me a search page, if you know where i can get the driver and manual for the toyota ad850 please can you advise i'm in London Uk...

thank you


----------



## Linusco (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi. I think you may misunderstand how embroidery machines work. They are not computer peripherals but a machine so there is no such thing as "drivers" per say. You need to purchase digitizing software that can communicate with the machine through the serial port or purchase a floppy disk attachment to load the designs on to the machine.

I use Corel Drawings that natively talks with my 850's. The settings are very tricky to set up as the baud rate, XONOFF, Parity and everything else needs to be set exactly right. Please let me know if you need any additional help. [email protected].

Toyota 850s are wonderful machines... very frustrating at the beginning but cheap and reliable.


----------

